# local 617 san mateo county oral interview result!



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

Not sure if im in or not. Out of 500 possible point I scored 478. 95.6%. Anyone know if im in or not?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Kreskin knows.

Or, the Examining Board @ 617. Seriously, how would anyone other than that selection committee have a clue?


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

I dont know maybe someone who is in local 617!


----------

